# mit php Variable an JS übergeben !?



## Grunge (2. September 2015)

ich habe eine frage:

ich sende ein Formular ab und mittels JS (Funktion folgt unten) wird die verarbeitene Datei aufgerufen. 
Das Problem ist jetzt nun (es handelt sich um ein Beitrag schreiben und kommentieren Script), dass ich nur das erste Kommentarfeld abschicken kann, bei dem zweiten ruft er eine leere Seite auf. Bei dem ersten schreibt er zwar den DB - Eintrag, leert das Textfeld aber nicht und das Div wird auch nicht geladen. Ich vermute dass es daran liegt, dass alle Divs gleich heißen (die in das die Kommentare ausgegeben werden). Würde ich diesen mit PHP nun eine aufsteigende Zahl mitgeben, wären die IDs ja eindeutig. Wie übergebe ich nun eben genau diese ID an JS/Ajax, damit es weiß, welche Div es aktualisieren soll, bzw welches Formular resetet werden soll!?

Hier mein Formular und die JS-Funktion:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
      $(document).ready(function(){
        $("#form1").submit(function(e){
          e.preventDefault();

          $.post("comments_kommentieren.php",$("#form1").serialize(),function(msg){
            form1.reset();
                $("#contentkommentare").load("comments_kommentare.php");

          });
        });
      });
    </script>
```
beim form1.reset () müsste logischer weise die erste ID rein, und bei contentkommentare auch!
Hier das Formular:

```
<form name="form1" id="form1" action="" >
    <input type="text" class="form-control"  placeholder="..."  name="kommi2" id="kommi2"></input> 
    <input type="hidden" name="abs" value="<?php echo $_SESSION['id']; ?>"> 
    <input type="hidden" name="empf" value="<?php echo $foto['usr_id']; ?>">
    <input type="hidden" name="komid" value="<?php echo $row['pos_id']; ?>">
  <button type="submit" class="btn btn-default" value="los">Post!</button>
</form>
<hr>
```

hoffe ihr wisst weiter. ..


----------

